# Newcaste (UK) Airport Time-Lapse



## snvboy (Dec 6, 2015)

A very beautiful piece showing all the operations of a modern airport.

http://www.boldmethod.com/blog/video/2015/12/timelapse-of-newcastle-airport/


----------



## railiner (Dec 6, 2015)

Cool video, thanks for posting!


----------

